# neu hier



## Bianca (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe Forianer,

ich freue mich, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. Wir sind seit letzten Jahr u.a. Besitzer eines Gartenteiches. Dieser hatte bisher keine Unterwasserpflanzen und auch ansonten kaum welche. 
Wir haben daraufhin an den Rand __ Sumpfschwertlilien, Callas, __ Hechtkraut, Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Binsen gepflanzt, ins Wasser kamen einige Krebsscheren (aus einem "befreundeten" Teich).

Leider werden die Blätter der Krebsscheren immer durchsichtiger und teils matschig, sie lösen sich irgendwie auf. Das Wasser selbst ist leicht grün aber überwiegend klar. Er wird nur mit Regenwasser gepeist, hate eine Größe von 5 x 8 Metern (ums Eck) und ist an der tiefsten Stellen 1,20 m tief. Keine Fische, da die drei geschenkten nach 4 Tagen leider eingegangen sind. :?  Der Wassertest war in Ordnung, allerdings haben wir kein Kupfer, Eisen und Sauerstoff getestet (hatten nur die Streifen aufgrund unserer Aquarien). Na, vielleicht sollte ich da mal einen eigenen Beitrag aufmachen . . .  

Wir haben jetzt noch bei Naturagard ein Sortiment Unterwasserpflanzen bestellt und haben nun die Befürchtung, dass uns diese wie die Krebsscheren eingehen. An Technik hat unser Teich eine kleine 3-stufige Kaskade (Wasserfall, Bachlauf) und eine Pumpe mit Schaumstofffilter sowie "Glocken"-Aufsatz (Springbrunnen). 

Ich werde mal versuchen, Bilder einzustellen. Leider hat unser PC einen ziemlichen Crash, so dass ich zur Zeit an der alten "Möhre" sitze, die Bilder nicht so einfach annimmt.

So, nun werde ich mich mal durch diese Forum lesen und mein Wissen hoffentlich viel erweitern können.

Liebe Grüße
Gudrun


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: neu hier*

Hallo Gudrun,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Das Ableben der 3 Fische kann vers. Ursachen haben. Ohne die genauen Umstände, Wasserwerte usw. zu kennen kann man leider nicht viel dazu sagen.
Krebsscheren brauchen bestimmte Wasserwerte (pH und Kalkgehalt) damit sie nicht eingehen (zerfallen). Karsten und/oder Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) können diesbezüglich sicherlich mehr sagen, denn bei mir wollen sie auch nicht überleben.
Evtl. hilft Dir auch der Beitrag in der Datenbank (extra Registrierung erforderlich) etwas weiter.

Ich hoffe, Du findest hier alles, was Du wissen möchtest. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann frag einfach


----------



## karsten. (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: neu hier*








Hallo
die ganze "Sprudelei" ist für die Pflanzen erstmal kontraproduktiv !
(Wassererwärmung , Co2 Austrag)

Sind die Fische denn fachgerecht transportiert und "aklimatisiert" worden ?
und mal nebenbei :Fische sollten erst in einen Teich wenn alles im Lot ist 
und 
Du vor Dummheiten nicht mehr weisst was Du machen sollst !  

eine Bepflanzung kann auch schon mal schiefgehen ,
muss man dann immer wieder ergänzen und erneuern .
Irgendwann hat man gewonnen !  

ist den ordentliches Substrat im Teich ?

Die neuen Pflanzen sollten erst mal in Teichkörbe,
Aussetzen kann man sie später immer noch.
die Körbe kann man mit Verlegesand und Lava füllen oder 
den jetzt überall angebotenen teuren Teichsubstrat . 
In scharfkantigem Substrat werden die Pflanzen gut gehalten bis sie eingewurzelt sind.

___________________________

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht

__ Krebsschere (Stratiotes aloides)















braucht vor allem stabile Wasserwerte !
der Ph-Wert sollte <=7,5° sein . 
die Wasserbewegung sollte schwach sein und die Wassertemperatur
konstant niedrig. In kleinem Teichen mit viel flachem Ufer .
kann´s da schon knapp werden .
Beim Umsetzen in ein anderes Milieu	und dem mech. Stress
können die Pflanzen schon mal so sehr geschädigt werden , dass trotz
erträglicher Bedingungen sie sich nicht mehr erholen.

schönes Wochenende

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/969/?q=krebsschere


----------



## Bianca (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: neu hier*

Hallo Anett und Karsten,

lieben Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich bin froh, dass ich aus meinem Gedankenkarussel so mal rauskomme.

Als erstes werde ich mal versuchen, zwei Bilder vom Teich einzustellen. Da sieht man, dass es mit der Bepflanzung noch echt mau ist. An den Teichrändern sieht man Kiesel, die vorhandenen Pflanzen sind in Körben mit dem fertigen käuflichen Substrat, in der tiefen Zone gibt es noch nichts außer der blanken Folie. Das möchte ich nun ändern, weil ich denke, dass es da unten keinen Sauerstoff gibt.

Also nun einmal erst die Bilder (wenn es klappt): 








Die Wasserwerte waren:

PH ca. 6,4
GH < 3
KH 0
Nitrit 0
Nitrat 0

Was ich nun eben gelesen habe, dürfte das Wasser wohl zu weich sein für die Krebsscheren. Sollte man da lieber unser kalkhaltiges Leitungswasser oder lieber so was wie Taubengrit hinein tun (oder was kann ich da tun?).

Für die bestellten Pflanzen habe ich Körbe mitbestellt, da ich sonst nicht wußte, wie ich sie sonst "pflanzen" sollte. Denn gerade auf dem Grund ist ja noch nichts. Ich schwanke nun, ob ich dort grobkörnigen Sand oder mehr Rieselkies (Körnung 0,8) hineingeben soll??? Wenn die Pflanzen kommen, muss man diese dann langsam an die Tiefe gewöhnen oder kann man sie gleich auf ca. 0,80 - 1,00 m setzen?

Also, nun zu den Fischen: Wir haben sie von anderen Teichbesitzern geschenkt bekommen, bei denen sie sich massig vermehren. Die wollten uns einen Gefallen tun und eigentlich noch mehr loswerden. Da wir aber aufgrund unserer Aquarien (Buntbarsche) etwas vorsichtig waren, nahmen wir nur drei. Und die haben wir schon vorsichtig und langsam in das neue Domizil entlassen, also nicht einfach reingeschüttet  . Wir hatten nun die Vermutung, dass es sich eventuell um eine Kufperbelastung handelt könnte (da das Regenwasser über Kupferdachrinnen in einer Zisterne gesammelt wird, allerdings vorher gereinigt). Dies wurde von anderer Seite aber verneint, da die Rinnen schon lange hängen und oxidiert sind . . .  Ich wollte nun noch mal einen Kufpertest machen, um hier die Werte zu kriegen.
Aber mit weiteren Fischen werden wir nun warten, bis sich die Pflanzen mal ausgebreitet haben.

Bezüglich der Sprudelei: Ist das, was wir da haben, wirklich schon zuviel? Ich dachte, bei einem Teich in dieser Größe müßte etwas laufen, damit sich der Sauerstoff besser verteilt. Die Krebsscheren sind übrigens in dem ruhigen Teil des Teiches (links von der Brücke geht es noch ein wenig weiter), wo die Temperatur meist recht konstant und kühl ist, da es dort mehr beschattet ist.

Wenn es hier falsch steht, kann mir das dann jemand in die richtige Rubrik verschieben?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße
Gudrun


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: neu hier*

Hallo Gudrun,

da sieht man es mal wieder... die Aussage: "Wasserwerte waren in Ordnung" aus dem ersten Posts war schlichtweg falsch. 
Das geht jetzt nicht gegen Dich persönlich, aber es kommt leider öfters vor als es sollte.  
Deshalb auch mein Nachharken.

Eine Kh von 0° ist für jeden Teich ziemlich schlecht. So kann ein schnelles Absinken des pH-Wertes (Säuresturz) nicht mehr gepuffert werden. 
Aber als Aquarianer sollte man zumindest diese Kenntnis besitzen :? 
Leider hilft im nachhinein alles Meckern und Murren nichts. Also lasse ich es einfach. 
Ich vermute, dass sich die Fische nicht schnell genug an den sicherlich deutlich niedrigeren pH-Wert anpassen konnten oder es sogar zu einem Säuresturz aufgrund fehlender Kh kam.
Die Sprudelei führt übrigens auch zum Abbau der Kh, nur frag mich jetzt bitte nicht wie. 
Ich hasse Chemie , habe es aber auch wiederholt an meinem Barschbecken feststellen können.

Das Nachfüllen mit Regenwasser macht Dein Wasser auch nicht härter (im Gegenteil), also hilft nur aufkalken, z.B: mit kalkhaltigen Steinen oder einfach ein Säckchen Muschelkalk (den von Dir genannten "Grit") in den Teich einbringen. Oder Du nimmst kalkhaltiges Brunnen-/Leitungswasser zum Auffüllen.
Auf Fische würde ich bis zu einer Stabilisierung der Kh oberhalb von 3° auf jeden Fall verzichten. Vielleicht auch dauerhaft!?
Denn in einem Teich gibt es viel mehr zu entdecken als ein paar schnöde Goldfische 

Ich hoffe, das käufliche Substrat enthält keine Teicherde. Im Teich und auf dem Grund würde ich zu Sand mit 2mm Körnung oder zu Verlegesand (ist mit einem Anteil Lehm) raten. Damit kommen die Pflanzen über die ersten Startschwieirgkeiten hinweg und Du hast später wahrscheinlich keine Probleme mit dem Wachstum. Unterwasserpflanzen kann man m.M.n. gleich auf Endtiefe setzen. Nur bei Seerosen sollten man das tunlichst unterlassen.

Ansonsten sieht die Anlage doch schon ganz gelungen aus!

@Karsten

Nur so zur Info...
Wie nennen sich die Steine, mit denen Du den Kalkgehalt in Deinem Teich steuerst, eigentlich?
Nicht, das ich die bräuchte bei unserem harten Wasser...


----------



## Bianca (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: neu hier*

Hallo Anett,

da sieht man es mal wieder, aber bezüglich Teich habe ich keine Parallelen zum Aquarium gezogen, obwohl wir seit Jahren mehrere Zuchtbecken für __ Barsche betreiben.  

Ich war einfach davon ausgegangen, dass es so klappt wie der Teichbau bei meinen Eltern vor zig Jahren. Außer das dort leider ein paar __ wuchernde Pflanzen nicht rechtzeitig eingedämmt wurden und dieses Jahr der __ Reiher die Goldfische geraubt hat, war/ist dort alles problemlos. So kann man sich eben irren.

Danke auch für's "Nichtmeckern", das habe ich schon genug für mich gemacht . . .  die armen Fische!!!  :? Es werden bestimmt auch nicht eher welche kommen, bis das Wasser nicht optimale Werte hat. 
Sicher hast Du Recht, dass es viele andere wunderbare Sachen an einem Teich zu beobachten gibt und ein paar solcher Lebewesen sind auch schon da, aber wir wollten die Fische zum Dezimieren der Mückenlarven. Auf eine Plage sind wir nicht so scharf, denn die haben wir schon aus einem der benachbarten Teiche, einer leider ziemlichen Brutstätte dieser lieben Zeitgenossen  . Und gegen Chemie bin ich auch, ob nun in Bezug auf Wasser oder diese Mückentierchen.

Ich wollte übrigens den Teich diesmal mit unserem Leitungswasser auffüllen, dass sehr hart ist. Nur auf Dauer fände ich diese Lösung nicht so toll, drum dachte ich an "natürliche" Kalkresourcen. Deine Anmerkung für Karsten würde mich daher auch interessieren bezüglich der Steine.

Den Bodengrund werde ich Deiner Anregung nach dann mit Verlegesand bestücken, den bekomme ich sicherlich hier im Kieswerk. Öhm, was ist an Teicherde falsch?? Ich habe einen Sack "Teichsubstrat" gekauft, weil ich nicht wußte, worein ich sonst die Pflanzen mit den Körben setzen sollte. Und so wie der GaLa-Bauer nebenan, der einfach das Kies-/Mutterbodengemisch vom Grundstück reingeschaufelt hat in den Nachbarteich, den er bauen sollte, das wollte ich nicht.  Am Ende ist das gekaufte Teichsubstrat denn doch Teicherde  

Die Seerosen werde ich dann langsam auf ihre Tiefe gewöhnen. Ich bin nun mal gespannt, wann die Pflanzen eintreffen.

Und danke für das Kompliment! Wenn es weiter fortgeschritten ist, werde ich noch mal ein Bild machen.

Liebe Grüße
Gudrun

PS.: Bei den Bildern von Karsten kann man schon ganz schön neidisch werden, die vielen tollen Krebsscheren und das glasklare Wasser. Einfach nur klasse!!!


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2006)

*RE*

Hallo
noch ein paar Erklärungen nachgereicht

mit Substrat meine ich NICHT "Teicherde" sondern sowas 
sieht aus wie Popkorn ,
 
ist formstabil und kalkfrei
gibts von allen möglichen Herstellern ,teilweise zu horrenden Preisen  
 
(ich brauche es sonst für Bonsai´s)

gleichen Zweck erfüllt Lavagranulat und Verlegesand (die tonne ! für 10 Eus   )

zum Aufhärten nehme ich Kalksteine ,Muschelkalk.
einfach ..
weil er hier rumliegt ! 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muschelkalk

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1031/?q=muschelkalk 

und 
ich kicke aber auch jedes Schneckenhaus und Muschelschale in den Teich...
in den meisten Haushalten liegen doch mehr oder weniger sinnlos
die Mitbringsel von irgendeinen Urlaub am Meer rum .
Raus aus der Schublade , rein in den Teich !   

hier noch ein Beispiel :
der rechte Stein lag 7 Jahre im Planzenfilter (also im Bioreaktor) 
 
und wie man sieht ist er ganz schön aufgelöst 
nach dem er wie der Linke , aus dem gleichen Material ,
seit  200 Millionen Jahren auf dem Acker hinter´m Haus lag . 

http://www.fehse-online.de/fossilien/foss_th_2.html

eine Dosierung kann man nicht errechnen
Prinzip : Versuch und Irtum

je fester das Kalziumhydrogencarbonat  gebunden ist desto mehr wird gebraucht.
______________________________________________________
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calciumhydrogencarbonat
auf die Art 
wird bei mir nur soviel Kalk gelöst wie mein Teich braucht.
vollautomatisch !    

schönes Rest WE


----------



## Bianca (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: neu hier*

Hallo Karsten,

da hast Du mir ja richtige "Hausarbeiten" gegeben  . Das finde ich super! Da werde ich mich gleich mal reinstürzen und lesen, weil es mir einfach keine Ruhe lässt.

Danke für die tollen Hinweise und Links an Euch beide, Karsten und Anett!  

Ich werde wieder berichten!

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Nachmittag
Gudrun


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: neu hier*

Hi Bianca,

eine kleine Anmerkung noch.
Wenn Du dem Teich etwas Zeit gibst, dann stellen sich auch Lebewesen wie __ Libellen- und Gelbrandkäferlarven ein. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt haben die Mückenlarven keine Chance mehr. Auch mögen sie kein bewegtes Wasser... weshalb man sie weniger in Teichen, sondern vor allem in Regentonnen und Pfützen finden kann.


----------

